# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  One week of amazing health: My Self Test

## sephiroth clock

Alright, Summer is here, and that means free-time! And I plan to use my first week productively by immersing myself in a week of amazing nutrition and physical activity. This is a test that I am performing on myself, just to test behavior, mental sharpness, sleep and dreams, and mood. I'm planning to dedicate a week, to health. Physical, Mental and Spiritual. I will try to give a summary of one day for me in this state, and just explain my ideas more indepth.

Morning

Breakfast-
Breakfast will be a major part of my superior nutrition. I will eat one bowl soybeans (wonderful for mental health), and complement it with a bowl of beans to complement it (hard to eat those soybeans). I will drink one, two, sometimes three depending on how thirsty I am of green tea, and turmeric tea, switching on various days. I will try to eat some dry meat like turkey, and eat the healthy kind of yogurt with cherries. This is when I will also take all of my vitamins. One multi, a B complex, Vitamin C, Omega Oils, and various others (those are my main ones). After I am finished I will break for awhile until I feel ready to take of on my bike. I will bike a loop around my city, about seven miles, until I get to our botanical gardens, where I will go jogging and meditate, and I guess just experience nature (ahh). After I finish I will continue my bike ride until I get back to my house.

Lunchtime- When I get back I will meditate for twenty minutes, and drink a glass of turmeric or green tea. For lunch I will either ride with my sister to Luby's if possible, where I can eat Fish, Spinach, and another serving of greens like greebeans. Here I will also have a serving of rice or mashed potatoes or beans for my carbs, I'm trying to keep my carbs relatively slow, but still keep them in the diet sufficiently.

In the afternoon, I will meditate once again for twenty minutes, then I will place chess online. This is one way I have found very useful to measure mental performance. I will measure my ranking and throughout the week see where I average and where I top out. 

Trying to stay away from the media, I will play board games with my brother, listen to classical music, and play on my trampoline, I might use the media at sometimes but I will try to use it sparingly.

For dinner I will try to go to some resturants where I can eat healthily such as a place where I can get fish, or healthy chicken. I will continue my main diet.

Later on, I will try to go to the gym, to play raquetball with my dad or my brother, and work out in general. I will bring my swimsuit, and when I am done I will soak in the hottub for some time, and then I will have heat therapy in the sauna. 

At night I will try to stay away from stimulating activities, and do my best to be in bed by at least ten 30. In bed I will listen to more classical music, and perform lucid dreaming rituals, such as affirmations. I will also drink one final glass of tea.

I just want to do this to see how sharp and good I can feel. I'm really pretty excited about it, even though the eating will get tough, I think the mental benefits will be awesome. My dad is like a new age nutritionist, and I've learned so much from him. It is really mentally sharp nutrition, the affects can be awesome. I hope to find some support to aid my will power here, and I can't wait to report what I find.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Good luck with that!  Keep us posted on your discoveries!

----------


## voidofform

mmm, soybeans are good for mental functioning.  they are also somewhat estrogenic.  i leave the connection up to the reader   ::D:  

for many years, i've dissed breakfast as a being totally optional,  but i've changed my mind lately - i now have my main protein meal for breakfast.   mental clarity and reasonable energy stays with me for the rest of the day,  and i don't tend to get snacky either.

----------

